# HK P7... should I get one?



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

looked at 2 of these guns at my store today. I like them a lot, all metal, 700 dollars, and look NIB. Are they worth getting? How hard are parts going to be to get, or are they even made any more? Also are they a gun that will go up in value? I'm a sig fan and went looking for a second compact P232 to supplement my P226. But after handling this gun, well I like it...a lot, but I don't know jack about the model, only that they are discontinued.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you familiar with it's operation? Are we talking about a P7 or a P7M8? How do you feel about the European mag release if it's a P7? 

Mags are hard to find and pricey, around $60 for a P7 mag, more for a P8 mag. 

They shoot great and if well maintained will go up in value over time.

To me it was worth it to have a West German marked P7, I've carried mine a time of two but as it's blued and I don't want to refinish it it is now a safe queen/occasional range gun as I don't want to damage the finish.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks for the help*

Though a fine weapon, the cocking mechanism is a problem for my hand strength. I have decided to go with another model that is more user friendly to me. I'll keep you posted if I get another HK, I'm looking to the P200SK in 9mm against the Sig P239.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

JMOfartO:

I have two P7's.. Excellent pistols, amazingly accurate, always reliable. I love 'em..

But I also have an H&K P2000sk (V3/TDA) and when I cc a larger caliber pistol than my LWS380 or Ruger LCP, I prefer the P2000sk over the P7.

Surprisingly my P2000sk is as accurate as either of my P7's, and the P7's have always been my measuring stick for accuracy in a 9MM pistol.. The P2000sk is equally reliable.

The advantage, to me, of the P2000sk over the fine P7 is that first, it has a 2rd higher capacity. (10+1 vs 8+1). I'm an old fart, and my decades of preferring a traditional double-action platform makes me feel more "comfortable" with the TDA of the P2000sk vs the "squeezecocker" of the P7.

Also, for folks with large hands who find the standard 10rd mag w/fingertip extension too "stubby" for them, they can use the factory mags from the slightly larger P2000 (w/Xgrip adapter), and have a nice grip, plus an additional 3 rounds.

So, for someone concerned about capacity the difference between the standard 8+1 of the P7, and the 10+1, or 13+1 available in the P2000sk is pretty attractive.

Another thing.

I consider the H&K P7 as one of the finest 9MM pistols every designed, but they aren't making any more of them, and IF your P7 breaks, finding parts and PAYING for them, would not be much fun. Personally I consider the P7 as "over-built" and I really think having one break a part is pretty much a non-issue, but it's something to consider.

I'm not selling my 2 P7's, and they are a pleasure to shoot, but for general cc duty, for me, the P2000sk is just a better choice most of the time.

Having said that, I would add that I think you would ENJOY having a P7, they are classics, manufactured of top quality materials, and unique..

No offense to those who might disagree.

Best Wishes,

Jesse


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

$700 for a grade A P7? Nice. Only consistent source I've seen in my area is charging $900 for what look like grade C's. To the OP, either the SK or 239 would be excellent choices as well and unlike the P7's is still in production meaning parts and support if ever needed is there.


----------

